# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Nightlife sportsbars in cambodia and vietnam?

## South East Asia

Hi as ive said in previous posting, travelling to s.asia as of jan, was jst wondering what the nightlife was like in cambodia and vietnam, where are the best cities, places to go to, what are the prices like, and as i am a keen follower of football, will i be able to see any games on tv in bars in these places? ive been to bangkok n phuket before last may, how does the nightlife in cambodia n vietnam compare to places in thailand??


any replys appreciated 

Liam

----------

